# Found a Unicorn



## jamesvapes_sa (31/7/21)

Just would love to thank @KZOR for helping me out to complete a setup. It's amazing getting vapemail and it comes looking like 528 customs just made it

Reactions: Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (31/7/21)

Beautiful setup @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (31/7/21)

Thank you @Mzr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan69 (31/7/21)

Awesome setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (31/7/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Awesome setup


@Ryan69 thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (1/8/21)

Trying to find a Brass Goon 25 for a mates mech...  know he will be stoked to get his Roundhouse 25 completed


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (3/8/21)

If anyone know of one or have one please let me know.


----------

